# Aussie Tax while working in the Middle East



## Treb7 (Jul 23, 2012)

G day mates, just want to get my head around with this. 

Im planning to work in the middle east, but i will just be leaving my family back home, and i also own a house (not being rented out to others). Do you think i need to pay the tax man?


----------



## jubozy (Jan 31, 2013)

G'day Treb7

Based on what you mention, I would say you are almost certain to pay tax back home.

I seriously recommend that before you leave Oz that you invest in some advice from a good accountant who has experience in dealing with expat tax matters. It may cost a bit upfront, but could save you a lot down the track.

Good luck!


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

I got a job in Saudi through an agent, that was tax free, by arrANgement with tax man. My accountant filed 'non-resident' tax returns for me. After that job finished, I found another there, and chased advice about tax. Then I found that once you are non-resident 2 years, as long as you DONT appear on an employer Group Cert in Oz, you are good to stay off the radar. You might have to make sure you dont live in Oz for more than 60 days (maybe 90?) in any tax year. Talk to a tax accountant, and I reckon that as long as you do a clean tax return for the last OZ tax year you work there, and dont come to Tax mans attention, you should be OK. Accountant can file 'non-resident' returns without your signature. Was in Riyadh for 9 years altogether, no tax issues at all
jp


----------

